# Go pro



## BOCA PAILA (Feb 17, 2005)

WHICH ONE SHOULD I GET?


I am an old fart......


How complicated are they to use?


:bounce:


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I got one last year for a Christmas present. I have yet to find a legitimate use for it for me. I am not real big on "selfie" type stuff and don't really get hooked up too fast anymore so no exciting thrill seeker stuff for me. I did mount it in my jeep for some pretty tough 4x4 action. Bottom line is if it wasn't a gift I would have taken it back or sold it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

They are very easy to use, I have had everyone they have come out with except for the newer 4. They are easy to use but the video editing can be difficult. I do use mine for pictures pretty regularly and they are better for in your face type pictures or wide sunsets/sunrises. I have the hero 3 silver.

That being said, I love mine and use my often.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a couple of the older HERO 2 models that I use for 3D videos, lots of still photos in the water and for videos while motorcycle riding. If you are going to record any activities other than pictures of family on the couch or gathered around at holidays-you will be making a good choice.

Ease of use is OK. If you can operate a smart phone, you will be a GO PRO video ace in no time at all. If you are on 2 cool and know how to post pics or videos, you won't even need the instruction manual. If you want some hands on information before you buy-check out YouTube for "unboxing" videos of the model you may be interested in.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I heard they are offer significant discounts on the previous generation cameras.


----------

